# LED Striplighting



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all, at 13 months old several of the standard fit LED striplights are starting to flash and fail (in groups of 3 led's) dealer tells me AT only warranty them for 12 months and wants stupid money to replace each complete strip. The ones are affected are both sides above lockers and one under lockers. Above locker they are a very soft slightly pinkish light, under locker bright white (dimmable)

Anyone done it themselves, and from where did you purchase the lighting ?

Many thanks in advance

Stewart


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Stewart,

I had the same problem on my Cheyenne and the dealer replaced them without quibble. I would respectfully remind your dealer that it's his responsibility to replace them and that the AT warranty is irrelevant!

If you do end up having to replace them yourself, they are easy to do and a search on here should reveal loads of suppliers.

Roger


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Roger and thanks for the reply, I'm intrigued if dealer states AT only warranty lights for 12 months how can it be his responsibility and how can I persuade them it is!

When I last spoke to them about warranty work which is to be carried out next Tuesday I again asked why they couldnt replace lighting at their cost I got very short shift and same old 12 month AT story?

Stewart


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Stewart,

Your contract is with the dealer and not with Auto-Trail, you bought the vehicle from him, not AT.

Under the Sale of Goods Act, it is his responsibility to ensure that the goods he sells, i.e. your 'van are of merchantable quality and fit for purpose. The A-T warranty is supplementary to your rights under the above act, it does not supersede them. All dealers know this, but a minority choose to forget sometimes!

There will always be an issue with things like traditional bulbs etc which could be considered to be consumables and which you could, therefore, reasonably expect to have to replace yourself. I don't think it's reasonable, however, to expect to have to replace the majority of your internal lighting after only thirteen months, which typically would not represent that much use.

I presume the dealer also does not understand the concept of goodwill!


Roger


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Many thanks Roger, will try the goodwill angle come Tuesday and post result.

Stewart


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Stewart
I had the same with my Autotrail. I rang Labcraft who did,do make the LEDS in Autotrail. They said if it has 60 lights/metre its the old lights and come with only a 12 month guarantee if its got 48 lights/metre then these are the new and come with a 2 year guarantee. I change most of mine with waterproof strip lighting from a ebay dealer which I,m trying to find the name of.

Regards 
Colin


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*L E D Striplighting*



pomme1 said:


> Stewart,
> 
> Your contract is with the dealer and not with Auto-Trail, you bought the vehicle from him, not AT.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Roger. A further question. How long should we reasonably expect a dealer to replace faulty items, other than consumables ?

Thanks

Nidge


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Stewart

If you have to buy new ones, Aten Lighting are a very helpful and reputable firm.

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Stewart

Thought I would have an input on this one. 

AT renewed my roof light winder system at 13 months, dealer said that it was not covered by the AT 12 months warranty (all though it was still covered by the additional 24 months insurance backed warranty).

I rang Paul Boulton up at AT on 01472571000 who authorised the dealer to undertake the repair free on charge.

I would ring Paul up, being nice, and say you have been told that the there was a faulty batch of LED lighting and is our Motorhome still covered at 13 months, worth the price of a phone call.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Nidge,

Sorry for the delay in replying. I'm no lawyer and I am sure there are others on here who can give the definitive position.

My understanding, however, is that the limit of liability stands at six years. Obviously there has to be a test of reasonableness and it would clearly not be reasonable to expect the dealer to pick up the tab for something like a broken window catch after four or five years. If, on the other hand, you had major floor de-lamination or serious damp problems, always assuming that the 'van had been serviced properly, then I would expect the dealer to be responsible for the full six years.

My own personal rule of thumb is to expect the dealer to put right all except the most minor defects for three years, mirroring current practice in the motor trade and the length of the manufacturer's warranty.

Hope this is helpful, but subject to the caveat in the first paragraph!

Roger


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo Broom,

Spoke to Paul this morning, came across as a nice guy offering plenty of advice but shied away from offering to replace them at AT cost, suggested I speak with my dealer.

We'll see what tomorrow brings at the dealers

Stewart



Broom said:


> Hi Stewart
> 
> Thought I would have an input on this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Stewart

It was worth a try, you have now a good contact in AT for future, good luck with the dealer.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo Broom et al,

Well the forthcoming season of goodwill does not seem to apply to my dealer, big negative on the replacement LED's. 

In fact we were not impressed by the whole of today's experience at their new workshop.

Anyway's that's another story!

Thanks to all for your suggestions and advice, now looking into buying and fitting replacements myself.

ATB

Stewart


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Stewart

Have you counted the LED's per metre or contacted labcraft who make the lights?

Colin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

StewartJ said:


> Yo Broom et al,
> 
> Well the forthcoming season of goodwill does not seem to apply to my dealer, big negative on the replacement LED's.
> 
> ...


It tells you all you need to know about MH dealers and manufacturers when they can supply a new MH but not replace LED lampswhich they can get at cost price after only 13 months use. AT are very quick on their web site to boat about their " two year manufacturer backed warranty for its' habitation compartment".


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Colin, to be honest I haven't yet had a chance, MH was in storage till Sunday afternoon, just home on leave and family stuff has prevented me doing anything with it yet. It'll be Thursday before I get a chance as I'm off early tomorrow and it'll be late before I'm home.

Stewart



dbnosey said:


> Hi Stewart
> 
> Have you counted the LED's per metre or contacted labcraft who make the lights?
> 
> Colin


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Stewart

I have now found the company that I used for replacement LED's for my Autotrail. www.ledlightdepot.co.uk

I got the SMD 5050 Waterproof Flexible LED Light Strips 60 LEDs in warm white.
I first removed the plastic diffusers and measured the maximum length that would fit from end to end were the faulty LED's are.

I asked for my new SMD 5050 to be supplied cut to length (thus saving money)

I remove the faulty LED's from the white plastic tray and stuck the new LED's on using the 3m's double sided tape supplied with a bead of clear high temperature silicon that I got from a heating supplier. The overhead locker ones were a little awkward to do but all in all it was a good job done. Better than the original ones.

Also led light depot was very helpful and quick to post.

Colin


----------



## Bonaccord (Jul 30, 2008)

*Led Lighting*

I have a AT Dakota with the same problem, and its not a year old.
This is my second AT and I am finding that AT do not have a very good quality control system. Finish them at the assembly line and get them off to the dealer asap, and he will be responsible.

My strip lights below the locker went after three months ,and knowing of the attitude of dealers and builders, I took my strip light off (self adhesive) to a supplier to buy a new one, the guy was a decent chap when I told him how old it was,and he checked it and it was working fine. He never asked what van I had,and he just replied this must be another Auto Trail. All the trouble was the connection was not fully pushed together. So always have them tesed before purchasing.

Another fault with this AT is the bulkhead between the showe and the toilet, has a split that you could drive a Glasgow bus through, 
I phoned my dealer and was put through to the salesman who sold the van, all he comment was "you always have Trouble" and laughed.
So this looks like I have a fight with both the builder and the dealer.
Bonaccord


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's not a faulty connector. The last generation ATs used LEDs on a bar rather than the more usual cut-to-length strip that are available nowadays. They all go by having 3 LEDs next to one another start flickering (I say this with confidence because I've had 4 go in my van in the space of a year...the only ones left from the originals are the ones in shower/toilet, which are of shorter length). I believe there's an inherent design fault in them, which is probably why AT no longer use them.

You're reliant on dealer goodwill because it's a moot point whether they're a consummable...it's far from clear what a court of law would rule so recommendations to rely on Sale of Goods Act are optimistic (though good for posturing when trying to argue goodwill).

Personally, I let my dealer do their worst...wasn't sure how the translucent covers fitted so didn't want to compound my problems by breaking those. I've only been paying £20-25/unit fitted, so looking at the prices on the site referred to above it's not been worth the grief of DIY.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I had a similar problem with my LEDs, the dealer stated that bulbs were not covered by the warranty. After I pointed out that the item in question was not in fact a bulb and it was, to be correct a series of Light Emitting Diodes (LED). The strip was replaced without any further question. Over a period of 2 years the dealer replaced 6 complete strip lights, some twice. I was told the manufacturer, Labcraft had a bad batch. Auto Trail has since changed supplier. The dealer should have replaced them under warranty. If one dealer can do it, then another should be able to.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks DJP, it goes to prove the difference in customer support between dealers, if they sold cars many would not stay in business long with the lamentable support many seem to give on what is a very expensive vehicle. 

Perhaps its time for a name and shame thread?


----------

